# picked up a Model Y LR yesterday and it's not working



## richkphoto (10 d ago)

our new Model Y that we picked yesterday has a problem or I've missed something. None of the collision warnings are working including forward, rear blind spot. They are all turn on as far as I know , but not a beep out of them. Did I miss something in setting it up or is it a defect and is it just me or a common thing. It has the Tesla Vision camera's only. No IR or US sensors


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

@richkphoto 
always a good idea to RTFM
make sure they all are enabled in the menus


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

New Tesla's don't have the sensors and the alternative is not out yet.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

richkphoto said:


> None of the collision warnings are working including forward, rear blind spot. They are all turn on as far as I know , but not a beep out of them.


I would not know if my forward or rear collision warnings are working unless i was in a near collision. And the blind spot warning is different than many people expect… you have to actually attempt to change lanes when someone is there before there is an audible warning. So in 5+ years, i have heard any of these warnings fewer than a half a dozen times.

Of interest is whether you get red lines on the screen when you have a turn signal on but it is not clear to change lanes.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

It takes some driving with lane markings visible for the cameras to calibrate. Have you driven it enough?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> I would not know if my forward or rear collision warnings are working unless i was in a near collision.


 I've had hundreds, if not more, of false forward collision warnings. All sorts of loud beeps and screen flashing with NOTHING around to hit. So I've found the forward collision warnings to be totally useless.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

What version of software are you running? Are you above 2022.44.25.3?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> I've had hundreds, if not more, of false forward collision warnings. All sorts of loud beeps and screen flashing with NOTHING around to hit. So I've found the forward collision warnings to be totally useless.


You can change that to "late" and it's much better behaved.


----------



## richkphoto (10 d ago)

I found out yesterday from online support that I have purchased the most expensive dumb smart car on the market. From what I've been able to gather on the new 2023 model Y it only has Tesla Vision which isn't working for collisions from front ,rear, and side


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

richkphoto said:


> I found out yesterday from online support that I have purchased the most expensive dumb smart car on the market. From what I've been able to gather on the new 2023 model Y it only has Tesla Vision which isn't working for collisions from front ,rear, and side


Clarification - the ultrasonic sensors never did anything for "driving" collision warnings, only for parking (below about 5 mph). Tesla probably should have waited until the software to replace it was at least in beta before removing the US sensors, but they didn't - probably because of manufacturing reasons.


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

@JasonF @richkphoto 
I have a 2022 and my collision workings work just fine.These are based on the side/front cameras, arent they ? They should work on the 2023 as well, regardless of uss ?


----------



## richkphoto (10 d ago)

On the 2023 it only has cameras and I called support , they told me that because it only works with Tesla Vision the software isn't finished yet and because of that none of the collision warning are working yet. i tested this yesterday and it would have allowed me to rear end a car in front of me and to run into a semi in my blind spot. I have all of the avoidance sliders turned on so if I'm missing something please let me know


----------



## canadian.bacon (10 mo ago)

@richkphoto So then wait for a bit.Dick move on their side to release the hardware before the software, granted, but this is not GM. They are most definitely working on it as you are not alone.
New cars will take about 1 month before they get any software updates anyway.


----------

